# 9 month old destructive GSD



## jk_toren (Mar 28, 2013)

Greetings! 

I have a 9 month old GSD that we have had since she was 8 weeks old. To give a bit of perspective, she just returned from a 30 day board and train program, where she saw great progress in her behavior! She also just finished her first heat cycle. Prior to all this, she was not a destructive dog in any way, just some unwanted puppy behavior. However, over the last week or two she has resorted to peeing and pooping in the house, destroying anything insight, such as baby toys, water bottles, cardboard, etc. I am aware a lot of this is due to the fact that we are not getting her enough exercise since we just had a newborn child a few weeks ago. I'm just curious did anyone go through this type of situation around this age with their pup?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. I did not. If that were my dog she would lose all house privileges immediately and be treated like a puppy. Crated when I couldn't watch her.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What are you doing for mental exercise? Tracking is something that is usually free, and worth doing for the bonding time and the mental drain on the dog. Sending away the dog for a month is not normal at that age, so getting a gauge on what is 'normal behavior' will not be a given with your situation. 
Crate should be utilized and work on your training skills. What does the trainer you invested in say about all of this?
Hormones, heat cycle may be playing into her behavior as well...keep her safe if so.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Um if Wick didn't get enough exercise he absolutely would destroy the house and then some! I think it's fairly common for bored unexercised dogs to destroy stuff and develop bad behaviors... Any chance you could hire a dog walker or use doggy daycare? It's probable a lack of attention and discipline is adding the issues since your busy with your new bundle of joy


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Okay so she went to a board and train, came back and you have a new born and she is not getting exercise and she just went through a heat cycle. And she is 9 months old. This is sort of stressing me out. Are you expecting too much from her? Are you spending enough time with her. Are you keeping up on the training that she learned at the board and train? When did she get back from the board and train? Was she in an outdoor kennel. Does she need a very clear schedule right now with lots of exercise, regular potty breaks (take a step back in potty training if she was kenneled at the board and train. These are serious questions, I'm not trying to be a jerk, but this dog needs a lot of care right now. Can you do this with a new born?


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, it sounds like the 'not getting enough exercise' and you with the newborn are key elements. We have had two newborns over the years. That would be a very difficult time with a puppy in the mix.

Like a child, dogs need time with the owners, exercise too. Do you have a friend or family member that could help some? That could be with either, the dog or spot you with baby duties.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep pretty much sounds like a "dog got moved to the back burner situation??" Is it to early to throw out the "look for a more suitable home scenario???" 

Just asking.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I highly encourage you to reach out to the facility you had her in for advice. She is stressing and you are creating the prefect storm for her.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

You either need to give her the attention, exercise and mental stimulation she needs and deserves, or find her somewhere that will give her those things. A bored dog is a menace by itself, nevermind when they are fueled by jealousy. (may not be the case, but could be playing some sort of roll in the situation) You sent her away, and upon her return she was put on the back burner and she has no way to voice her frustrations other then to chew things that don't belong to her and eliminate in the house.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My pup is almost 10 months and he has been out of the crate for about 5 months now without issue. A tired pup is a good pup. He swims, we go to training classes, we train at home. He has never really ate snything in the house, if he did I would put him in the crate. You might even have to start potty training all over, what schedule did they have her on? Are you working on everything that they taught you and her? I also agree that she is awfully young to go to a board and train, what was the purpose for that?


----------

